# Sooner Retriever Club



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

For everyone that has a derby dog as well as open dogs, please go to the derby first. It looks like good weather for the event so everyone have fun and look forward to seeing you.

Russell


----------



## PennyRetrievers (Mar 29, 2013)

Derby callbacks: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 20, 22, 25


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

any news on the open?


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

8 dogs left to finish the land blind in the morning. I think they had 36 back to the second series. Sorry I don't know any numbers.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Must be a hellova land blind.


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Am call backs to water blind 8 am. #4 starts. 4 6 12 13 16 17 18 20 25 26 28 30 31 36


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Open is running a water quad with 16 dogs back. Call backs 4th series open - 16 total. 
2 4 9 11 28 29 31 34 36 38 43 45 49 50 53 54


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for the news and for putting the trial on up there.


----------



## Dan Coleman (May 24, 2013)

Did the open finish??


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Thanks, Huff


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Open did not finish. 6 dogs left for the morning.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Unofficial ( well, it did come from the judges so close to official) Amateur results -- Wow - Yay!! 1st Pete Marcellus with Hank!! 2- Judy A and Mavis!!!! 3- Marv B and Dealer 4 - Martha R and Tubb RJ Bill B with Judy Jams - Ed 'n Holland! and Aaron K made it to the end with both Rowdy and Kidd!! Only thing I know about the open is Rob E and Sky won. Congrats to all!!


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

*congrats to all!*

Way to go Marv and Dealer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

congrats to all.

smiles from Calumet Kennels South
(Calumet North is driving home to Texas from CA and wanted me to send congrats!)


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

What was the places in Open


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open Results:
1st Sky and Rob Erhardt 
2nd Dottie and Danny Farmer
3rd Yogi and Ty Rorem - qualifies Yogi for the National Open
4th Shadow ? and Paul Knutson 
RJ ? and Rob Erhardt 
All I know and not sure on dog names for 4th and RJ
Congratulations to all !


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

All results are posted on EE. I want to thank all the judges that came out and gave up their weekend for the club. I also want to thank all the workers that put forth a ton of effort to make the trial go, and all the contestants for coming up and supporting our club. 

See everyone in the spring at Minco!

Russell


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

BTW, the judges gifts were really beautiful, hand made, wood shot gun shell boxes - but there was no name or card as to where they came from?? Someone deserves some serious recognition for these works of art - Judge Piland however will not be using it for shotgun shells - I have claimed it and intend to display it some way in my little studio.


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

They are made by RTF's very own mooserGooser aka Mike Baker.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Thank You Pam for your kind words. I am Honored it will be included in your studio.

Thanks also to Huff and the Sooner club for letting me build the Judges gifts..


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Not to hijack the event thread but Michael, you need to post a picture somewhere!! And information if they are available to the general public!! Thanks again.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

These are the judges gifts that were orders by the Sooner club.
my standard 25 round , 12,16, or 20 gage shot shell/ choke box.
They hold most standard and extended choke tubes, 5 total. The box will accept up to 3" shells.
They are always available, by order. I make them from a variety of different woods of your choice.
I try and incorporate knots, odd grain/figured grain patterns. These examples are made from "wormy" or Ambrosia Maple


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

They all were great and all the judges loved them. Thanks for doing such a great job on them Gooser.

Russell


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

I am fortunate to have one of Mike's ammo boxes and they are beautiful. He is a sponsor on RTF and can view his works at http://moosegooserwoodwork.weebly.com/


----------



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

Greetings:

I would like to send a BIG 'shout-out" to the SRC members and other volunteers for making the FT a Huge success. Way to go! Also, there is no visible evidence on the farm that there was even an event help.

My trip was great, but long and am so glad to be home
Thanks
Billb


----------

